# Nocton Hall, Lincolnshire - October 2014



## kevdyas (Oct 18, 2014)

My first report so here goes....!

I'm new to all this and I know Norton Hall has been done many times! But being from and living in Lincolnshire it was a good starting point and looking at the number of people who have been it was a safe bet of somewhere we (myself + a non-member) could get in.

So, here's the pics (Fingers crossed!)


Nocton Hall by kevdyas, on Flickr


Nocton Hall by kevdyas, on Flickr


Nocton Hall by kevdyas, on Flickr


Nocton Hall by kevdyas, on Flickr


Nocton Hall by kevdyas, on Flickr


Nocton Hall by kevdyas, on Flickr


Nocton Hall by kevdyas, on Flickr


Nocton Hall by kevdyas, on Flickr


Nocton Hall by kevdyas, on Flickr


Nocton Hall by kevdyas, on Flickr


Nocton Hall by kevdyas, on Flickr


Nocton Hall by kevdyas, on Flickr


Nocton Hall by kevdyas, on Flickr


Nocton Hall by kevdyas, on Flickr


Nocton Hall by kevdyas, on Flickr


Nocton Hall by kevdyas, on Flickr


Nocton Hall by kevdyas, on Flickr


Nocton Hall by kevdyas, on Flickr


Nocton Hall by kevdyas, on Flickr


Nocton Hall by kevdyas, on Flickr


Nocton Hall by kevdyas, on Flickr


Nocton Hall by kevdyas, on Flickr


----------



## mockingbird (Oct 18, 2014)

Like your style of images, a nice take on a well known place, an yet seems so different to other reports, good job! be proud of this


----------



## kevdyas (Oct 18, 2014)

Thanks, it was a great place! Wish I had seen it in its hey day.

We got stopped by security when we were heading out, told us about the 3 and a half levels of underground tunnels etc - would of been amazing!


----------



## ironsky (Oct 18, 2014)

I bet this Hall was beautiful in its day looks gothic in style. Perhaps it can be saved but cost a fortune to do. Nice first report.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 18, 2014)

Great first report..I loved that old hall and it's not in great condition.but like you say I bet it was great in its heyday


----------



## brickworx (Oct 18, 2014)

Nice first report.


----------



## HughieD (Oct 18, 2014)

Superb pictures. Great first report.


----------



## Red Mole (Oct 20, 2014)

Love the teeth - awesome!


----------



## kevdyas (Oct 20, 2014)

Red Mole said:


> Love the teeth - awesome!


Grose eh! The item hanging off the chair in the black and white picture is a stocking so whatever went on in there, they took their stocking off for one thing and there teeth out for another!


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 20, 2014)

Cracking first report! Lovely photos too! 
Looking forward to more


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Oct 20, 2014)

Very good first report - well done!


----------



## decker (Oct 26, 2014)

Great photos, love the architecture


----------



## skankypants (Oct 26, 2014)

Superb!...


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Oct 27, 2014)

Love the black and white corridor shot!


----------



## Simon_sanigar (Dec 16, 2014)

Its now has new fencing but can still get in if you look!... i found this place to be quite eerie on my visit.


----------



## Snips86x (Dec 17, 2014)

Another stunning building being left to ruin! What a shame but I love your pics here


----------



## dobbo79 (Jan 6, 2015)

great pics - good to see the old girl again. We visited in April and managed to get into the hospital next door too. Great explore. xx


----------



## jayb3e (Jan 10, 2015)

Been here a couple of times. Watch out for grease on the wire fence if you go into the prefab bit. Missus was far from amused at getting covered in the muck.


----------



## Andiea (Mar 3, 2015)

I have been up there today, the fencing is all fixed, I have seen my way in for my return visit, only been around the outside at the front today but cannot wait to investigate further.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Mar 3, 2015)

kevdyas said:


> Thanks, it was a great place! Wish I had seen it in its hey day.
> 
> We got stopped by security when we were heading out, told us about the 3 and a half levels of underground tunnels etc - would of been amazing!



I've been twice, been under in but never seen that many levels !

Good first report.


----------



## smiler (Mar 3, 2015)

That is really good, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## krela (Mar 3, 2015)

There is not three and a half levels of tunnels.


----------

